# Berklee Online - Composing the Orchestral Film Score



## borisb2 (Jan 18, 2020)

I know, reputation of Berklee Online is a mixed bag (at least here in the forum). I haven`t done any Berklee courses but this one sounds interesting:









Composing the Orchestral Film Score


Explore the orchestral film score process by composing, mocking up, orchestrating, and copying a cue that a professional orchestra will record in the 10th week of this course.




online.berklee.edu





Has anybody more info on that or done that? Does it make sense to take that as a stand-alone course (it`s one of their graduate level courses)?


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jan 18, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> I know, reputation of Berklee Online is a mixed bag (at least here in the forum). I haven`t done any Berklee courses but this one sounds interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about the course, but I know Sean: he's a great guy, and from what I heard also a great teacher.


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks for pointing this course out, I also don't have any experience with the Berklee online courses, this one looks very interesting... I have noticed that there is no price mentioned on the webpage, am I missing something?

Cheers,

Max T.


----------



## borisb2 (Jan 18, 2020)

There is a price - it‘s 2760.- (incl 3 credits)

I wonder how much different the topics are presented compared to, say thinkspace Cinematic orchestration


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 19, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> There is a price - it‘s 2760.- (incl 3 credits)
> 
> I wonder how much different the topics are presented compared to, say Thinkspace Cinematic orchestration


Thanks Boris for the price, for some reasons it didn't show up on the page when I looked at it, possibly because I was not logged into the Berklee Online site... I am not sure about the Thinkspace Cinematic Orchestration because I haven't took that course.

I can tell you that if you go to the Thinkspace Education site and select the Cinematic Orchestration course page you can have a FREE Demo of the course, basically the first two units of the course so you can have a feel how things are delivered and taught.

Cheer,

Max T.


----------



## borisb2 (Jan 19, 2020)

yeah .. I like TS approach - fun to watch and great tips.

What I do like about these 12 weeks courses at berklee is that you get propper assignments and feedback, which you dont get with TS (unless you enroll for MA or MFA). I'm going through a good amount of courses since last year (scoreclub, cinematic composing and Norman Ludwin) - so I'm not sure if berklee would bring something new to the table (except having your project recored by a 50+ orchestra  ) for that hefty price .. maybe private teacher would be a better invest in my situation


----------



## joebaggan (Jan 19, 2020)

Berklee is just crazy expensive and the quality of their courses doesn't match anywhere near what they charge IMO. There's so much free or more affordable options out there for learning, I think they feel they can overcharge mostly because of their brand name.


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 20, 2020)

Personally I feel that studying privately with a great orchestrator/composer and mentor that does this for a living is the way to go...

*Boris* - If I may ask, with which course(s) did you have the most benefit between the ones you mentioned? (ScoreClub, Cinematic Composing, Norman Ludwin).

Cheers,

Max T.


----------



## borisb2 (Jan 20, 2020)

Massimo said:


> If I may ask, with which course(s) did you have the most benefit between the ones you mentioned? (ScoreClub, Cinematic Composing, Norman Ludwin).


For composing I found Norman Ludwins courses and books are really good, also Cinematic Composings updated "Composition for Film - a study of styles".
For orchestration I found scoreclub has a great concept - giving you tons of practical approaches with "orchestrating the line" .. additionally textbooks from Norman Ludwin, Peter L. Alexander or Piston cover the basics


----------



## europa_io (Jan 20, 2020)

It looks like that course is only available as part of the Masters graduate course?


----------



## borisb2 (Jan 20, 2020)

europa_io said:


> It looks like that course is only available as part of the Masters graduate course?


Is it? I thought you can buy it indvidually.. maybe I was wrong .. hefty price anyway


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 20, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> For composing I found Norman Ludwins courses and books are really good, also Cinematic Composings updated "Composition for Film - a study of styles".
> For orchestration I found scoreclub has a great concept - giving you tons of practical approaches with "orchestrating the line" .. additionally textbooks from Norman Ludwin, Peter L. Alexander or Piston cover the basics


Thanks a lot for your feedback!

Cheers,

Max T.


----------



## Henu (Jan 20, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> There is a price - it‘s 2760



:DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

(I'm sorry)


----------

